# Getting a shit-ton of database errors today



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't know if it's just me.


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 9, 2008)

Me 2.


----------



## dpm (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been having quite a few issues recently too, site not loading etc. At first I thought it was my connection, but it doesn't seem to happen with other sites.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 9, 2008)

I was getting them when I was trying to look at or send private messages.


----------



## darren (Sep 9, 2008)

I had one this morning. Just hit "back" and reloaded the page and it was fine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2008)

darren said:


> I had one this morning. Just hit "back" and reloaded the page and it was fine.



Same here, blank pages loading. After hitting refresh or back it seems to resolve the issue but it's been happening a lot today.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## Drew (Sep 9, 2008)

seems to have cleaned up on my end.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm working on it.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought it was Firefox and was considering switching back.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 10, 2008)

ss.org is just really slow for me.


----------



## Harry (Sep 11, 2008)

I got at least 5 errors yesterday.
It doesn't go slow as such for me though.


----------

